
Young women are more likely to find a job than young men - shawndumas
https://www.axios.com/graduate-unemployment-gender-gap-2391395811.html
======
dkarapetyan
Would be nice if the article untangled why that is the case.

~~~
type0
That's probably because the education system is failing with regard to
teaching boys and keep them interested.

